# Relationship deal breakers



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

What would be some relationship deal breakers that you would be unwilling to negotiate?


----------



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

In reference to my previous post http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/3189-mama-s-boy-should-i-stay.html


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deal breakers

Physical abuse

Serial verbal abuse

While an affair is survivable the refusal to end one, emotional or physical is a deal breaker.

Lack of respect

Addictions


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

Since I am back in "single" status my deal breakers are

-Smoking (or dip ewww)
-Drug use

And I would never deal with any type of abuse.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> Deal breakers
> 
> Physical abuse
> 
> ...


:iagree: I'll add

Constant lying

draconis


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Physical abuse
Drugs (well, not all drugs ) (but certainly drug abuse)
Verbal abuse
Mistreatment of children
Sexual freakiness (though that's subjective, of course)


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to have a list...I used to think, 'i would never put up with x, y, z.' porn was on my 'i would never list.' my H got physical with me a couple times, too, and i that was a huge 'i would never.' but now, i dont know. Getting into ugly situations is a lot like the boiling frog; it heats up so slowly that by the time one realizes how bad its getting, its too late. 

so i try to just focus on how things are today, how im feeling, and how to get feeling the way i want. i dont try to predict what id do if x, y, z happens. just deal with today.


----------

